# Trying to extend growing season for peppers



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 19, 2020)

Like I had said we have a wooden box next to the patio that has 8 pepper plants in it, the squirrels were more monsterous this season than ever before and chewed the plants and some peppers, never really did it much more than just a few each year but this year they were awful and didn't stop, so I put chicken wire up awhile ago and put a lid on it and it worked but the pepper plants were logging behind thanks to these pests. But they are still going strong, we have many green Apple peppers going so I wrapped the whole thing in clear plastic in hopes that it'll keep them warm and keep them growing, time will tell I guess. The other night we got frost but I knew it was coming so I covered it with a heavy tarp, glad I did. Hopefully this will extend the growing season!


----------

